# Analogbaugruppe 6ES7331-1KF02-0ABO zeigt nur 7FFF



## uwek38 (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit der oben beschriebenen Analogbaugruppe:
Die Eingänge sind richtig verdrahtet, 2 Draht DMU mit externer Versorgung,
alle Minus sind gebrückt. Ich messe vom Sensor her einen Strom, je nach Signal ca. 14 mA. Trotzdem zeigen alle Kanäle nur 7FFF.
Weiß jemand einen Rat für mich. Vielen Dank im voraus.

Uwe


----------



## Paule (25 Mai 2010)

uwek38 schrieb:


> Die Eingänge sind richtig verdrahtet, 2 Draht DMU mit externer Versorgung,
> alle Minus sind gebrückt. Ich messe vom Sensor her einen Strom, je nach Signal ca. 14 mA. Trotzdem zeigen alle Kanäle nur 7FFF.
> Weiß jemand einen Rat für mich. Vielen Dank im voraus.


Hallo Uwe,
was geben die Sensoren für ein Signal raus?
0..10V oder 4..20mA?
Diese Karte hat an der Seite "Kodierwürfel" > richtig gesteckt?
Im Hardwaremanager die Kanäle der Analogkarte richtig eingestellt?
Wie liest du das Signal in der SPS ein?


----------



## uwek38 (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo Paule,

die Sensoren sind PT100 mit 4-20mA Messumformer, die Baugruppe hat keine Messbereichswürfel, ja, im Hardwaremager habe ich die Kanäle auf I und 4-20mA eingestellt. Einlesen geschieht über PEW 256 usw. und dann skalieren, aber das PEW hat schon 7FFF.
Auch wenn ich im Hardwaremanager die Baugruppe beobachte.


----------



## uwek38 (25 Mai 2010)

Achso, habe eine 313C und probehalber die Sensoren einmal auf die integrierten Analogeingänge gelegt, dort funzen sie einwandfrei, wieß nicht, was bei der Analogbaugruppe falsch ist....


----------



## uwek38 (25 Mai 2010)

Oki, meld mich für heute aus dem Kreis und wünsche angenehme Ruhe, ich hoffe euch fällt noch etwas dazu ein, was mir bei dem Problem helfen könnte.
Danke schon einmal.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo Uwe,



uwek38 schrieb:


> ..2 Draht DMU mit externer Versorgung..


Sicher dass der Anschluss stimmt? Die Messumformer sind in der Regel aktiv (4 Draht DMU), "+" müsste auf "I+" und "-" auf "M-".

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (26 Mai 2010)

> *7FFF*


 - ich weiss es nciht genau, nur es kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wenn zähler zählt nicht bis FFFF , sondern nur bis 7FFF . Das war ein mal ünsere Übung, mit Falsche real Zahl in BCD Formatangezeigt oder so was änliches angezeigt.
waldy


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Mai 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich weiss es nciht genau, nur es kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wenn zähler zählt nicht bis FFFF , sondern nur bis 7FFF . Das war ein mal ünsere Übung, mit Falsche real Zahl in BCD Formatangezeigt oder so was änliches angezeigt.



Was für ein Quark. Hast du überhaupt schonmal ins Siemens-Datenblatt geguckt und dir die Analogwertdarstellung angesehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich weiss es nciht genau, nur es kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wenn zähler zählt nicht bis FFFF , sondern nur bis 7FFF . Das war ein mal ünsere Übung, mit Falsche real Zahl in BCD Formatangezeigt oder so was änliches angezeigt.
> waldy


 
ah ja, Analoge Karte die real gezählt hat und das ganze in BCD rausgibt


----------



## PN/DP (26 Mai 2010)

Moin Uwe.

* Ist die HW-Konfig in die CPU geladen?
* Ist der Sensor am AI an I+ und M- angeschlossen?
* Kannst Du bei 14mA +1,4V zwischen I+ und M- messen?
* Oder schließe mal eine 1,5V-Batterie an I+ und M- an - zeigt der AI dann ca. 15mA (ca 20736 dez bzw. 5100 hex)?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## uwek38 (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo Onkel,

ja man kann auch 2 Draht DMU mit externer Versorgung anschliessen, 
die HW Konfiguration habe ich  geladen, online wird auch angezeigt, dass Baugruppe vorhanden ist und okay. Der Sensor bekommt 24V auf +, der - vom Sensor geht auf I+ und M- geht auf Minus(Masse), eigentlich so, wie in dem Handbuch Baugruppen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
du bist dir wegen des Stroms vom Sensor zur Baugruppe wirklich sicher ?
"7FFF" heißt für mich Übersteuerung ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## uwek38 (26 Mai 2010)

Hi Larry,
ich habe ein Stromsimulator mit dem man auch 4-20mA messen kann. Den in reihe gschaltet und dann wird ca 14mA angezeigt.

Gruß uwe


----------



## PN/DP (26 Mai 2010)

uwek38 schrieb:


> ich habe ein Stromsimulator


Dann benutze doch den Stromsimulator und speise 1, 2, 4, 8mA direkt in den Analogeingang und schau, was der Analogeingang sagt.
Was gibt der AI aus, wenn nichts am Eingang angeschlossen ist?
Teste das mal mit allen Analogeingängen einzeln, dabei sollen am Frontstecker keine weiteren Drähte angeschlossen sein.

Kannst Du im spannungslosen Zustand an der Analogkarte zwischen I+ und M- 100 Ohm messen?

7FFF heißt: positiver Überlauf (>>20mA)
Die Karte hat nur 20mA-Bereiche, es kann also kein zu kleiner Meßbereich konfiguriert werden.

Ich würde auch mal die Analogeingänge auf +/-20mA konfigurieren und schauen, was die AI dann anzeigen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## uwek38 (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo Harald,

ja ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und die Messungen durchführen.
Ich sage Bescheid, sobald ich die Messungen erledigt habe, vielen Dank erst einmal.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo Uwe,



uwek38 schrieb:


> ...ja man kann auch 2 Draht DMU mit externer Versorgung anschliessen...


Möglicherweise gibt es solche Sensoren, mir sind allerdings noch keine begegnet. Wenn du schon mal beim Messen bist, dann messe doch auch einmal, ob die Ströme am "+" und "-" des Sensors sowie am M- der Baugruppe gleich sind. Bei einem 2 Draht DMU (passiv) müßte das ja der Fall sein. Bei einem 4 Draht DMU (aktiv) als 2-DMU angeschlossen, wird der Strom seltsame Wege gehen.

Als zweite Möglichkeit sehe ich eigentlich nur eine defekte Baugruppe.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Move (26 Mai 2010)

uwek38 schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel,
> 
> ja man kann auch 2 Draht DMU mit externer Versorgung anschliessen,
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

es gibt keine 2-Draht Messung mit externer Versorgung.
Bei einer 2-Draht Messung wird der Transmitter von der Analogkarte gespeist, man hat nur 2 Drähte nur das Messignal

Im Gegensatz zur 4-Draht Messung, hier hat der Transmitter eine eigene 24V Versorgung (+/-) und das Messignal was an die Analogkarte angeschlossen wird, also in Summe 4 Drähte

Ich schätze es sind bei dir Verdrahtungsfehler. Ich setze diese Analogkarte nur bei 4-Draht Messung ein, bei 2-Draht nehme ich ansonsten die 7KF02

Gruß
Move


----------



## MSB (26 Mai 2010)

@Move
Freut mich, das du so auf den Umsatz von Siemens schaust.

Also der Anschluss, den uwek38 hier beschreibt ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit richtig.

Siehe Handbuch:
Anhang anzeigen s7300_module_data_manual_de-DE_de-DE_4.pdf


Ansonsten geht mein Tipp eigentlich auch eher auf Defekte Karte, wobei der Anschluss auch noch mal kontrolliert werden sollte,
bei diesem Baugruppentyp ist es mir selber schon mal passiert, das ich das Stromsignal auf den Spannungseingang geklemmt habe.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2010)

Move schrieb:


> ..Bei einer 2-Draht Messung wird der Transmitter von der Analogkarte gespeist..


Oder auch, wie bei der 1KF02, direkt von der 24V-Versorgung.

btw: Vierdraht-Messumformer nicht mit Vierdrahtmessung verwechseln!



MSB schrieb:


> ..Also der Anschluss, den uwek38 hier beschreibt ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit richtig...


Ja, aber nur wenn es tatsächlich ein passiver Messumformer wäre. Mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit ist das nicht der Fall.


Uwe, verrate uns doch mal den Typ deines Sensors, dann wird es klar werden!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## uwek38 (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben,

da melde ich mich wieder zurück mit folgenden Ergebnissen:
Zunächst zu meinen Sensoren, es ist z.B. ein TFP-17/050 mit mpu-4 von  Negele, auch die der Kunde verwendet, sind 2 Draht DMU, die nur 2  Anschlüsse haben, einmal +, hier wird +24V angelegt, dann -, dieser wird  an den I+ der Karte angeschlossen. Der I-(M-) wird an Masse (0V)  angeschlossen. Dies ist mit vielen Analogkarten, auch mit der 1KF02  möglich.
Ich habe  die Karte beim Kunden ausgebaut und bei mir in einem  Testaufbau an eine 314-2DP gesteckt. Hardware konfiguriert, geladen und  dann im Programm PEW skaliert.
Nun habe ich die eingänge einzeln mit einem 4-20mA Geber getestet. Ich  war sehr erstaunt, dass alle Analogeingänge einwandfrei funktioniert  haben.
Dies läßt nur einen Schluss zu: In der Verdrahtung der Karte im  Schaltschrank muss ein Fehler sein...
Dies muss ich nun erneut vor Ort prüfen. Ich werde berichten, was falsch  war, die Karte ist auf jeden Fall i.O.
Ich möchte allen beteiligten für ihre Beträge ganz herzlich danken.
Ein schönes Forum, gefällt mir sehr gut.

Viele Grüße 
Uwe


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo Uwe,

es scheint tatsächlich ein 2-DMU zu sein. Die Aussage..



uwek38 schrieb:


> ..2 Draht DMU mit externer Versorgung..


..brachte mich auf den dringlichen Verdacht, es würde sich um einen aktiven Sensor handeln. Ich bin mal gespannt. Massefehler sind auch oftmals sehr verwirrend.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## uwek38 (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo Onkel,

ja ich bin auch gespannt woran der Fehler liegt, wie gesagt, ich 
werde Bescheid sagen, wenn ich beim Kunden war. Wird aber wahrscheinlich erst am 07.06. sein. Dann ist Testlauf und IBN.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## kaelin (18 Juli 2021)

Hallo uwek38
Hast du den Fehler raus gefunden? Habe das selbe Problem.
Gruss Roger


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juli 2021)

kaelin schrieb:


> Hallo uwek38
> Hast du den Fehler raus gefunden? Habe das selbe Problem.
> Gruss Roger


Glaubst du, dass du von Uwe eine Antwort auf einen 11 Jahre alten Thread bekommst?  😜 
Zumal Uwe das letztmal 2017 aktiv war 

99% aller Fehler in Zusammenhang mit dieser Karte liegen in der falschen Kodierung oder Verdrahtung.
Also welchen Sensor hast du wie angeschlossen und wie ist die Karte kodiert und parametriert?
Mit den Angaben kann man dann besser helfen


----------

